# IGBT error on Netgain WarpDrive



## sauron_3746 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi All,

I am in need of some assistance.

I have a warp drive classic controller, and it is throwing an error 18: "IGBT not responding to shutoff command."

The error is very intermittent. Sometimes it will throw sometimes not. Sometimes it will clear, sometimes not. It did not do it when I initially built the car, but does it now after very little use. 

It is a 144v Thundersky battery setup. Reversing contactor setup with a warp 9 motor. 

Any assistance would be much appreciated.


----------

